# 96k Ford Fusion Zetec Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.....thought this one may be of interest that I intend tidying up over the next few days. It's a 2007 Ford Fusion 1.4 Zetec in Panther Black done approx 96k. Hard to see how bad the paint is just yet due to all the crap caked on it. Inside isn't great but it looks more dirt and debris than damage. First job is to try and locate a few minor items that are missing - header tank cap, rear parcel shelf clip, space saver wheel and possibly a rear hatch lock release motor. Anyway here are some photos as it starts........

WP_20160804_16_48_32_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_48_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_48_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_48_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_49_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_49_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_49_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_49_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_49_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_49_39_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_49_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_49_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_16_50_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_02_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_02_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_03_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_03_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_03_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_03_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_03_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_03_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_03_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_03_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_04_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_04_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_04_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_04_50_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_05_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_05_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_05_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_05_50_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_05_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_06_09_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_07_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_07_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_07_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_07_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_10_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_10_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_10_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_11_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_11_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_14_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_14_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_14_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160804_17_15_01_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

That's it for now, will post up some progress as I go.

Cheers


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Looking forward to another amazing turn around! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You do like a challenge, don't you Charlie? This motor will come up a treat. :detailer:


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

I am sure that will come up just dandy when you hit it with your magic wand..... look forward to seeing the end result Jack.... 

I feel its time for some of that g101 and Menzerna...lol

Hope all is well you end Jack...

rgds

Sata


----------



## dcalde78 (Feb 3, 2015)

I can only wonder how they got a cheerio in the boot shut...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

sata said:


> I am sure that will come up just dandy when you hit it with your magic wand..... look forward to seeing the end result Jack....
> 
> I feel its time for some of that g101 and Menzerna...lol
> 
> ...


Now now, sata. No talk of magic wands! This is a family show lol.

That's in some state; I'm looking forward to the updates as always bud. It'll be like new again when you're done with it!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

As always, I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

This'll be better than any cherished supercar turnaround, I love posts like these... :thumb::wave:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

dcalde78 said:


> I can only wonder how they got a cheerio in the boot shut...


Lol. I had to take another look at the pics to see what you were on about.

Looks a mess as usual. 
Look forward to seeing it being sorted out. 😁😁😁

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

As usual, I'm sure you wont let us or the car down, just get cracking, give us all something new to read, good luck, but I'm sure you wont need it.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again......many thanks for the interest and comments. Much appreciated! Did a bit today (doesn't look much but seemed to take forever). Started with the Headlamps.....

WP_20160805_12_13_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_12_13_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Flatted down with 800 grit first then onto 1200.....

WP_20160805_12_26_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Other side was worse......

WP_20160805_12_26_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Same treatment on that side......

WP_20160805_12_26_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_12_46_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Both sides refined with 2500 and 3000 on Trizact Discs....

WP_20160805_12_53_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_13_02_44_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Finally polished with Menz 300 on a Purple Spot Pad then refined with Menz SF4000 on a Blue 3M Spot Pad......

WP_20160805_13_28_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_13_28_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the usual hit with G101 all over to de contaminate. Engine/Door Shuts/Hatchback Area etc all done the same. Lots of time spent getting all the Hard Mud caked on the underside off then a good detar all round. The Wheels I did a quickie on as I'll be taking these off to clean properly later. Finally I clayed all over with the trusty AS Purple Clay. Lots of Swirls and Light Scratches to deal with now I can see properly. Here it is a I left it today. Will start on the Wheels & Arches next......

WP_20160805_18_44_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_18_44_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_18_44_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_18_45_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_18_45_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_18_46_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160805_18_46_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers for now.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Already looking good :thumb:


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Jack, 

Thanks for the little tease.... come on lad get ya back into it.... lol.... 

Cant wait to see them "reflections" in that deep black.... 

Good job so far on the lights... your fans await you.....:buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Good start mate long job for ya!! Will look like a different motor when you're finished I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great start chum. At least it's now clean, so you know what you're contending with. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

Looking fwd to this one.... :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Ooh hell yes Charlie, you've picked a good one there, the transformation will be excellent no doubt 

Is that a nice selection of fungus growing in the boot carpet??


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again thanks for the comments!



sata said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> Thanks for the little tease.... come on lad get ya back into it.... lol....
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - think I'm slowing down now in my old age! 



MadOnVaux! said:


> Ooh hell yes Charlie, you've picked a good one there, the transformation will be excellent no doubt
> 
> Is that a nice selection of fungus growing in the boot carpet??


Hi - thanks, yes I think there is all sorts going on in the boot!

Had a go at the Alloys & Arches today - first up the Rear......

WP_20160806_13_56_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_13_56_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_13_56_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_13_57_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_13_57_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alloy hit with AS AliShine

WP_20160806_13_59_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

First Rinse......

WP_20160806_14_04_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_14_08_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Tardis working well.......

WP_20160806_14_13_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_14_19_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_14_19_37_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Toffee Wheel out.....

WP_20160806_14_22_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

AS G101 to final rinse before polishing.....

WP_20160806_14_24_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_14_27_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel Nuts geting some treatment.....

WP_20160806_14_30_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Other Wheel to start.....

WP_20160806_14_31_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_14_44_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Arch ready to get some AS G101 action, covered the Rear Drum that had just been painted.....

WP_20160806_15_41_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Both sides done, Wheel not perfect on the inner spokes but not much else I could do other than repaint it.

WP_20160806_16_22_08_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_22_13_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_34_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_34_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_34_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_42_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_42_08_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_42_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_42_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_43_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_43_09_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the NS Front......

WP_20160806_16_45_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_47_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_47_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_48_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Pretty much the same drill as before.....

WP_20160806_16_50_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_16_54_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_17_15_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

All done ready to go back on.....

WP_20160806_18_12_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_18_12_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_18_16_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_18_16_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_18_16_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Finally the OS Front.....

WP_20160806_18_17_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_18_21_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_18_21_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_18_21_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_18_26_08_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_18_35_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Painted and Ready for covering up....

WP_20160806_19_09_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

AS G101 in action......

WP_20160806_19_15_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_19_29_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_19_29_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_19_34_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_19_34_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160806_19_35_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

As I left it for today.....

WP_20160806_19_44_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Hope you've not fell asleep yet! Day off tomorrow for a family get together, Back on it on Monday for some Polishing!

Cheers for now.


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

Loving the work you've done so far.

Do you paint the front brake disks? I've always wondered this.


----------



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

awesome work as ever mate!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

How many times can we say your work is just amazing, well done again matey.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.......thank you for the comments - much appreciated!



JoeyTaffy93 said:


> Loving the work you've done so far.
> 
> Do you paint the front brake disks? I've always wondered this.


Hi - thanks, yes the Discs are wire brushed then repainted.

Managed to get some more done today - Started with the Roof then onto the bonnet. Used Menz 300 for a big cut then 2400 to refine and finally 4000. Pad wise I used a Purple Compounding Pad and a Hexlogic Orange, then a Green Hexlogic with the 2400 and finally a 3M Blue with the 4000.

Half way through the Bonnet.....

WP_20160808_12_35_44_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_12_36_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_12_37_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_12_37_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Lookin better.....

WP_20160808_13_00_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_13_01_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_13_01_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_13_24_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the NS Front wing......

WP_20160808_13_27_39_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_14_35_50_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_14_36_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_14_55_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

NS Door.......

WP_20160808_14_58_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_15_19_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_15_20_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_15_20_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_15_22_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_15_48_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_15_48_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_15_50_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_16_24_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160808_16_25_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

As I left it for today......

DSC_0639 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSC_0638 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSC_0636 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will move onto the other side and rear tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Amazing, Id love your polishing skills.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Ditto to everything already said!

:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's the best 50:50 I've seen in a very long time chum. As always, fantastic work. Hope you had a cuppa lol.

Keep her lit, 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow - amazing results!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Just superb as always.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just different class mate


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Utterly fantastic work so far Charlie, the exterior looks like new again 

I'm looking forward to the interior afters


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Always get excited to see your thread's appear, I'm like Ooo let me see


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing work. Love the 50/50


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the kind comments guys  some more progress today. Did the Hatchback and OS Panels. Here are some shots....

WP_20160810_14_03_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_14_03_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_14_04_35_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_14_05_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

After the same process used earlier. Not perfect as the Hatch has some deeper scratches and the Bumper could do with a repaint due to bad chips and cuts. Having said that it is 9 years old and done 96k so it's entitled to have a little bit of wear!

WP_20160810_16_15_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_16_28_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_16_29_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the rear quarter panel......

WP_20160810_16_31_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_16_31_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_16_33_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_16_56_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_16_56_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_16_57_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_17_09_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Further down that side.....

WP_20160810_17_13_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_17_13_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_17_39_01_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_17_39_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_17_39_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_17_57_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_17_58_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_17_58_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_17_58_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_18_18_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_18_19_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_18_21_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_18_49_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_18_50_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_18_51_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_18_54_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_19_17_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_19_34_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Windscreen surround.....

WP_20160810_19_35_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_19_50_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_20_00_20_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160810_20_00_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

That was it for today, I've still got to fine tune the paint around/inside the door handles & tight areas etc but usually do this last thing when polishing the door shuts etc. Will move on to that lovely interior tomorrow - wish me luck!

Cheers


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

love the 50/50s. great job as always.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's class. As before its work like yours chum that I love to see on DW. Outstanding improvement chum. 

Good luck with the inside bud. 

You may get the kettle on. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Superb.

Love the detailing tent too.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job and looks laods better


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

okcharlie said:


> ...when polishing the door shuts etc.


:doublesho:buffer::thumb:


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Cookies said:


> That's class. As before its work like yours chum that I love to see on DW. Outstanding improvement chum.
> 
> Good luck with the inside bud.
> 
> ...


Hi Jack...

As usual you are pleasing the fans.... and I am absolutely amazed at your skills... excellent ... no scrub that ... awesome....

and seen as Cooks says you can put the kettle on.... its my turn for the biscuits... lol.... milk choc digestives, choc cookies, or good old custard creams... the choice is your pal...

Can't wait for the final pics... well done... I doff my cap to you again....

best regards

Lynd....aka Sata...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Having just done my panther black Fiesta this weekend I am properly impressed with the level of correction you have achieved. Admittedly I was only using Megs 205 on a White Hex pad (haven't got the skill to use much more than that yet) but that combo and a glaze of Blackhole has left it looking great, but even that isn't on a par with this. Absolutely love the level of correction you have achieved- gives me confidence to try a bit more on mine next time, maybe the Orange hex pad with 205 or something (or 105, going to try that on my other halves Polo first).

Anyway, question for you! You're doing different panels on different days and you store it in your "tent"/garage, which is sealed up I believe (by which I mean it has doors)? When you come back to the car the following day to do more work on it, do you wipe over the panels with QD before polishing or do you just hit it?


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

You are a sucker for punishment with these cars of yours haha! Truly incredible skill you have, and patience I may add lol! LOVE IT!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you again for the kind comments - the brew's and biscuits have been flowing!



bym007 said:


> +1 would love to know that too.
> 
> Auto Detailing Supplies available for sale in Jeddah





Mother-Goose said:


> Having just done my panther black Fiesta this weekend I am properly impressed with the level of correction you have achieved. Admittedly I was only using Megs 205 on a White Hex pad (haven't got the skill to use much more than that yet) but that combo and a glaze of Blackhole has left it looking great, but even that isn't on a par with this. Absolutely love the level of correction you have achieved- gives me confidence to try a bit more on mine next time, maybe the Orange hex pad with 205 or something (or 105, going to try that on my other halves Polo first).
> 
> Anyway, question for you! You're doing different panels on different days and you store it in your "tent"/garage, which is sealed up I believe (by which I mean it has doors)? When you come back to the car the following day to do more work on it, do you wipe over the panels with QD before polishing or do you just hit it?





bym007 said:


> Where is that scratch on hatchback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep the garage has a 'door' so to speak but does have ventilation at the bottom each end. A certain amount of dust can get in occasionally. I usually wipe the panels first prior to polishing with AS Tango just to make sure nothing has attached itself. Also use White Vinegar neat sometimes to remove any Hard Water stains in the paint.

Regarding the 'Scratch' on the rear hatch - as I mentioned in the post a couple are a little deep. I have certainly improved them but not totally. I'll try and get a shot when I can to demonstrate. Again to be honest though I'm not looking for 100% perfection. Just a good overall improvement and Tidy up of the whole car.

No pics to add at the moment sorry as I'm not there to do any work on it till next week.

Cheers for now.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that's what I call a transformation! I think most people would have said there was no hope for that thing. But as long as those swirls are the worst of what's going on, it's a lot of time and perseverance.

Really good work :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Just proof that anything can shine again like new. Superb.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.......back on it again today. Thought I'd post up some progress as I'm doing it so to speak. As mentioned earlier i've tried to capture the remains of the scratches on the tailgate. Here are a few shots but i need to get a light on it really......

WP_20160815_11_12_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_11_16_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_11_17_13_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Anyway time to have a look at the interior. I often get asked what I use for interiors etc. Here is most of the tools used.....

WP_20160815_11_19_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Passenger footwell to start.....

WP_20160815_11_19_32_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_11_19_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_11_19_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_11_20_08_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Footwell done.....

WP_20160815_12_10_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Passenger seat has to come out...

WP_20160815_12_19_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_12_19_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Lots of debris and Lots of dried Grass!!!

WP_20160815_12_21_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_03_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_03_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

A sort of 50/50 looking at how scruffy the Drivers side is.....

WP_20160815_13_03_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Under the Rear seats.....

WP_20160815_13_18_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_18_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_18_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_18_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_18_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_51_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_51_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_55_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_13_55_39_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Back Seat base out to get behind the hinges properly...

WP_20160815_14_00_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Just gonna start in the Boot.....

WP_20160815_14_04_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_14_04_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_14_05_01_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Interiors havin' a party on my drive....

WP_20160815_14_09_30_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Be back with some more in a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

hehe!

Number plate reflection of that pug says SHAGS



...oh nice job on the interior BTW ("nice" - like that does it justice!)


----------



## bym007 (Sep 12, 2010)

Totally awesome watching the transformation !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly again, I have to hand it to you again, you definitely have a skill of turning around a motor


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great job as always chum. I've found many things under the rear seat, but never a hoover and a brush lol. 

Keep em coming. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Great work so far. I've always preferred transforming the perceived "rot boxes" rather than detailing a brand new car and personally I think it takes a lot more talent and skill to do so. 
Based on some of the recent reflections that paint is amazingly flat and puts some high end paint jobs completely to shame and the polishing has enabled it to properly show off!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments guys - much appreciated.

After a quick Tea Break I continued with the Boot area, only done dry yet so not finished properly till i've cleaned with G101.....

WP_20160815_15_51_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_15_52_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_15_52_08_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_15_52_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the Mat.....

WP_20160815_16_07_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_16_07_26_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Pretty much all the big stuff gone but it is ingrained with minute bits, will be going over again at some point.

WP_20160815_16_40_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Back inside now on the Drivers side rear etc.....

WP_20160815_16_46_44_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Always best to check down the crevice of the seat...

WP_20160815_16_46_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_16_47_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_16_47_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_12_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_12_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_26_32_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_26_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_45_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_45_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_45_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_45_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_47_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_17_51_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_18_04_40_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_18_04_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_18_04_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_18_12_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_18_30_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

All the debris gone now awaiting some G101 cleanse....

WP_20160815_18_59_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_19_00_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_19_02_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_19_06_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160815_19_15_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick test of G101.......

WP_20160815_19_28_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will post up some more progress tomorrow with the G101 Cleanse.

Cheers for now.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that's a thorough clean. Isn't it amazing what gathers under the seats, and along the runners. 

Brill. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great wok so far and cant wait to see it finished


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Not sure how I have managed to miss one until now OKCharlie, but as always, its an incredible thorough job you've done, kudos and respect. It takes many hours to get these results and even more for you to spend the time taking all the photo's, not many of us have the patience so as always, thanks so much and do keep on posting your work.
We Love it !! :thumb::argie::thumb:

You must have the worlds biggest tea mug! You certainly earn it!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic work on that interior, I knew you'd make it good 

Unfortunately, the type of carpet you're up against, especially in the boot, is an absolute pain to get everything out of!

Cut-pile carpet is the way to go


----------



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

another remarkable transformation fella, always look forward to your threads!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.....managed to get the car 99% done now. Just need a bit of trim for the boot hopefully get tomorrow. I'll post up some more detailed pics tomorrow but here is a quick couple for now.....

As we started.......

WP_20160804_16_48_32_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSC_0760 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0782 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0783 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0713 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0715 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0686 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0751 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0792 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0775 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0809 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Cheers for now.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice work, good turn around. It's good to see the older cars shine up.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The wheels and door seals just look brand new now. Some great 'detail' shots. 

As always, utterly brilliant job chum. 

Keep up the good work 👍 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Stunning work.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Er, I'm speechless. Sheer brilliance. Very well done that man.


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Jack.... well you have turned that around ..... excellent work as usual.... me and cooks are going to have to club together as you really do deserve a hob nob or two for all that work.... 
Seriously good work.... can't wait for the next skiprat mobile that you bring back to life....

speak soon 

Lyndon aka Sata


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Incredible!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments......will post up a few more pics if you like
Thanks......which trim do you mean?


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Incredible work. 

Truly gob smacked at that turn around.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Incredible...... As always absolutely stunned at the result. Best transformation threads on here!


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Tremendous work as usual Charlie!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again....many thanks for the kind comments - mucho appreciated!



bym007 said:


> The rubber seals inside doors.
> 
> Auto Detailing Supplies available for sale in Jeddah


The seals were cleaned with AS G101 first then dressed with AS Highstyle.

As mentioned before here are some more finished shots.....

DSC_0678 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0679 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0680 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0682 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0685 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0693 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0694 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0697 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0700 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0704 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0709 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0712 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0716 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0717 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0721 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0724 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0732 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0744 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0748 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0750 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0754 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0757 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0762 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0767 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0768 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0774 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0776 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0777 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0778 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0779 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0780 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0781 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0787 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0789 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0790 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0794 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0796 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0797 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0798 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0799 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0800 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0817 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0814 by John Appleton, on Flickr

A couple attempts to look like a Ford Press Shot....

Fusion Press Shot 2 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Fusion Brochure by John Appleton, on Flickr

Fusion Press Shot by John Appleton, on Flickr

If you got this far thanks for looking!

Cheers


----------



## Fraggle... (Jun 1, 2014)

A man after my own heart, thats The DOGS danglies 

Love a good rag too riches, far more interesting than watching coat 12 of wax be applied


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely Fanta stick chum 😁

The final 'press shots' are just incredible. Some great camera work there too. 

Seriously in awe here. We'll done bud 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Jack..... Absolutely awesome.... fantastic work as usual.... infact I'm speechless...

rgds


Lyndon.... 

ps.... hobnobs are on you fella.... top draw stuff....:thumb::thumb::wave::wave:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If we're dishing out the hobnobs, i may as well join the party too lads. Never been one for turning down a cookie ahem. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work indeed - very thorough

:thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you the comments guys. Was a bit of fun doing the press type shots. Think it kinda worked. 

Cheers for now.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

When you see an oldish vehicle cleaned up as well as this you can really appreciate the value of a good clean up prior to sale, it looks immaculate..

Quality work as usual


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Really great work, love these transformations!

Are these the same owners as the A6 you did in 2012?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Why does the front passenger seat lift up like that?


----------



## colli (May 4, 2011)

*fusion*

That's incredible,thanks for sharing!:thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi....thank you for the comments.



Deniance said:


> Why does the front passenger seat lift up like that?


It has a storage box that fits in the empty area shown. I removed it for cleaning purposes.



Starbuck88 said:


> Really great work, love these transformations!
> 
> Are these the same owners as the A6 you did in 2012?


Thank you......no not the same owners.

Cheers


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Great improvement!

Where do you manage to get such great cars from in the first place before you start
On the transformation?


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Absolutely cracking job!

Always like to see cars in a bit of a sorry state being transformed back to how they should be. This takes it to another level though, seriously the end results are brilliant, well done sir!


Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Bloody hell fair play, get it on a forecourt


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thought to myself that I hadn't seen a thread from you in a while so I searched you up and hadn't seen your last 2.

Cracking stuff. Look forward to some more, looks like you haven't posted up since the start of 2017 though.

Come back!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Brilliant turnaround lovely looking motor and great photos


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't know what happened to OkCharlie, his work was so impressive, if you didn't appreciate his work you shouldn't be on this site.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Holy crap that's utterly astonishing!


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

ibiza55 said:


> Don't know what happened to OkCharlie, his work was so impressive, if you didn't appreciate his work you shouldn't be on this site.


Couldn't put it better myself.... I miss Charlies work... so talented and so cool.... when you saw the state of some of the cars he detailed, many would walk away....


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

ibiza55 said:


> Don't know what happened to OkCharlie


He's still around, he was last online on the 16th......I PM'ed him to ask if he was planning any more details, as we all miss his threads


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Great to hear he's ok.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Come back Charlie we need more of these.

Picked up a lot through your posts


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks amazing, you put a lot of effort into turning that around.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Eddmeister said:


> Come back Charlie we need more of these.
> 
> Picked up a lot through your posts


+1 :thumb:

Show us some more Charles!


----------



## threadbear (Apr 13, 2012)

Turning everyday cars around are what I love about this site and your work is impressive and inspirational!

And just think you could now go into local Ford dealer and trade in for scrap for 2 grand. What a waste that would be on a thoroughly decent car? 

Excellent work.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Stunning work.


----------

